# Track comparisons



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey folks, I got into the First Settlers PCA event at VIR at the last minute next weekend. 3 days on VIR north course. My fiance (2000 996 C2) gave up her instructor and will run solo with the occasional guest-ride instructors, the one she gave up for me is the president of the Porsche Club of America. 
I guess I will have some good feedback on the relative merits of my former M3 vs the new C4S.

Keep the sunny side up!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

This should be in the "Off Topic" forum. Also I'm sure therr are many fine Porsche bulletin boards around.

Enjoy your pee car.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Wow, no break-in period?

Enjoy...looking forward to hearing back on the comparison


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*car had 6000 miles on it when I first*

saw it, it's had 4 test drives (2 by me, one by fiance, one by friend who instructs in a C2)

Changed oil/filter this morning, going to switch to Castrol SRF fluid before the event.

It is SO nice buying Mobil One at Wal*Mart ;-)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *This should be in the "Off Topic" forum. Also I'm sure therr are many fine Porsche bulletin boards around.
> 
> Enjoy your pee car. *


why not the motorsports/track forum?

"From Formula One to Auto-X, discuss everything related to going fast here..."


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *why not the motorsports/track forum?
> 
> "From Formula One to Auto-X, discuss everything related to going fast here..." *


Agreed. I'm not moving it.

Hey David - check your PM..!


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

And to think....this traitor was almost made moderator!


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*hey!*

I resemble that remark!


----------



## jonam (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey, David,

Thank God! someone canceled his/hers and I can make it!
I will see you there. Can't wait my first VIR..:thumbup: 

Jon


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*Great!*

Jon,
Look for us, white EZup, silver C2 with fixed wing Aero kit and silver C4S. We'll be with a friend that has a 914 race car (lots of Mobil One and Warsteiner logos). Maybe we'll meet at the drivers' meeting, I'll listen for your name. Julie Brunner and David Bishop here. North course is a blast, very intense, only the main straight to 'rest' that's not the kind of 'rest' you get on the full course back straight. There's this blind left that you sort of hop over going up the backside of north course, it's called "Stevie Wonder" and it's a hoot. All 3 ways through it can work (left on the gators, mid-track, right side and you're set up on the apex of the next right). You're gonna love it, M3's eat up VIR.


----------



## jonam (Apr 18, 2003)

David,

Thanks for the info about VIR course.. I heard a lot of nice things about VIR, too. I know I would love this track (which one I don't?! )
I will look for you guys.. Look forward to meeting you!

Jon

PS: sent you an email.. I see some rain coming,,but let's cross our fingers:thumbup:


----------

